# Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sale



## gboleslavsky (Feb 15, 2011)

It's a shame I got to sell him, love the guy, raised him in my bedroom, sleep with him often. He's in perfect shape, 4 feet, not a missing scale. Absolutely tame. BUT, I keep him and 2 other males in a 4x10 encl. As soon as he (Ori) got bigger than my Giant male rescue Fidel (with mild mbd), Ori started attacking him. He bites him all the time and took a decent chunk out of his neck a week ago, just skin, but still. I have a table at the Hamburg show on Feb. 26 to sell the Rhacs I breed and will bring him. I live in CEnter City Philly. The price will depend on the acommodations he's provided, the better the home, the lower the price. Greg Boleslavsky 215-350-4250. I'll take some pics tonite but he looks like a perfect 2 yo B&W tegu male from Bobby, which he is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

i take it you wont ship?


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

Delta Dash for cost, probably 80 or so. But I have to see the setup first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

I do ship puppies all the time and it is about 300 dollars to ship by airplane ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

if you mean the cage im building a 4x4x3.but i planing on that being just a bed of sorts.i want my tegus to roam the house and not be cooped up in there cage all the time.5 long is the longest i can get with being in an apartment. when i move out and into a house i will make it longer.


----------



## Toby_H (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*



gboleslavsky said:


> The price will depend on the acommodations he's provided, the better the home, the lower the price.



Because of that line you have earned my complete respect as someone who truly cares about the animal... 

I have an '08 Varnyard male and I know several people that are totally in love with him. I'll ask around to see if anyone is interested...




frost said:


> .i want my tegus to roam the house and not be cooped up in there cage all the time.5 long is the longest i can get with being in an apartment. when i move out and into a house i will make it longer.



I share your feelings but question the practicality of it.

My Tegu lives in an 8' x 3' in the winter and free roams most days (including right now ). He refuses to poop in his enclosure therefore the first thing I do when I let him out is take him to the bathroom for a 'controlled poop'. If I left his cage door open all day he would poop anywhere and everywhere, except in his enclosure...

24x7 free roaming indoors is a fun idea, but in reality it would result in a very nasty dwelling for you to live in...


I'm not sure what your apartment is like, but be creative in your cae design. Consider a double decker enclosure to increase floor space... If you have a deck/balcony/porch consider creating an outdoor space for your Tegu to spend time (mine lives on a 6' x 12' outdoor balcony in the summer time).


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

yeah the fecal mess would be something id have to watch.id most likely have to watch for when it goes to the bathroom and kinda get his rhythm.the double decker thing sounds like a good idea.=] ill prolly look into that. we have a balcony.i have to make sure t couldent get out of that space since its a long way down.but that would be a good way for it to get some fresh air and some sun light. hopefully gboleslavsky thinks i would be a good person to home his tegu.i understand if he didnt it is prolly his baby and wants whats best for it.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

I have ladders that the tegus use to go out of their cage, which is always open. I leave the food outside on a plate on the floor. The garage is temp and humidity controlled since I breed my rhacs there. The floor is a special kind of epoxy mixed with plastic stones, so it's pretty easy to clean but it's still a pain, I wish I trained them to go on newspaper, I have to clean up the poop daily, but it's not too bad, few mins with Nolvasan. I'll post pics. The cage should be at least 6'x3x4 for one, with a foot of cypress mulch covering it. I get mulch locally in Philly, 4 bucks for 2 cubic feet, and use about 40 bags for 10x4. Formica is best, then covered in heavy plastic on the bottom so one can spray the mulch with a hose. Cold blooded reptile price for Delta Dash is 130, I checked today, but I prefer somewhere within 7-8 hrs drive from Philly so I can drive him and see where he's going, pics first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

I thought shipping a big lizard would be more .. 

Even the smallest puppy costs 300.00 .. 

This opens up a whole world of possibilitys...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

they are that expensive because they have to put them in a crate and other things have to be met for them to get on a plane.reptiles dont have to be in crates like dogs.did you want pics from me? gboleslavsky


----------



## thomasjg23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

I'm going to the Hamburg show! What do you call yourself so I know what table to look for? Although I'm sure there wont be many w/ 2yo GUs.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

Hi, real busy at work, will post pics and all in a day or two, plus got to learn how to use the new SLR. My table at Hamburg will have BestCrest smallish sign on it, 25-30 crested geckos I hatched last year -- pinstripes and red dalmatians, 15 or so striped gargoyles, 20 leopard geckos, one PI chahoua and the tegu. I bred all the geckos last year. Right now I am raising a pair of Quince monitors and a pair of yellow ackies, I have a nice high color mixed breed henkeli giant female that I raised for a couple of years and maybe will get a young male for her fat the show. If you've been to the Hamburg shows before I used to be the only one selling dubias but now there are many others so I just breed them for food. I will need to see pics of enclosure before I sell the tegu for sure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

where is hamburg?im going to a show in Detroit in spring break.k ill get some pics to you once i complete the cage.its not 100% done yet unfortunately.anything else you want to know that i have?


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

Hi, call me at 215-350-4250 or leave a phone number. I need to discuss some things before I get the needed level of comfort and to make sure you know what you're getting into.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 17, 2011)

*A suitable cage for the tegu I am trying to sell:*

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.customcages.com/index.cfm?do=detail&productid=43" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.customcages.com/index.cfm?do ... oductid=43</a><!-- m -->

will need to use several lights, the maker should be able to provide a top with several holes. The easiest thing to do is to use 3 sets of two bulbs above the basking spot on one end of enclosure, the hot end, since tegus are around 4' and need a long basking spot, liek 2' or so min. One bulb would be a 150w flood for heat, the other a compact fluorsecent high power UVB. There may still not be enough UVB, got to check with a meter, you need to get at least 50mW per cm2. Also on the cool end the hid should be on a plastic bin filled with cypress mulch or some other non-rotting humidity holding stuff. The bing should be 1.5' x 2'. That ought to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

ok is there a certain time you want me to call you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

i was wondering what you think the total price is going to be also.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

Price for the tegu: 
1. If I see a pic of proper accommodations or a receipt from the website I provided for that cage, it is 250 for the animal
2. Otherwise it is 450 and I will give 200 back as soon as proper accommodations are obtained and evidence is provided. If I see no reasonable accommodations in the near future, I will not sell at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

well if i can get pics of my cage soon enough i can put em up.otherwise im not paying 450.


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

that's the idea, to make sure the animal is taken care of once I do sell him


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

I put up an ad on Kingsnake, here are some pics. See me at Hamburg this saturday[attachment=0]


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*



gboleslavsky said:


> I put up an ad on Kingsnake, here are some pics. See me at Hamburg this saturday[attachment=0]




In the enclosure picture,is that two seperate enclosures,one enclosure hot and one cold and he could freely climb up the ladder in and out to both?


----------



## gboleslavsky (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

It is in three pieces, one on the left is lower for hides and sleeping. the center one has 8 lights, they all connect as you see. I did it that way so I can pull all of them out by myself out of the garage in the summer for replacing the substrate. Total size for all three pieces is 10x4 and I kept 3 there, but the young BW started to bite the older smaller one bad, so I am selling him. I also have an adult male red in ther, but he's calmer and just mock breeds the other BW, no real harm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Beautiful very very tame Bobby's 2008 adult male for sal*

wow thats a pretty good idea it looks awesome.


----------

